# Twincharger rail pressure VCDS



## Aervid (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi,

In the past 2 years my mk5 golf 1.4 BLG (1e generation Twincharger) has entered a LimpHomeMode situation 3x on the highway in Germany during WOT acceleration between 3000-5000rpm. It recovered itself after +/-5seconds. Error code trown: 

_008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) 
*P2293* - 000 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 153912 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:48:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4420 /min
Load: 99.6 %
Speed: 164.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000_

I've logged the HPFP data during a 2nd and 3rd gear WOT acceleration:










The car is custom chiptuned by VAGtechniek on a Superflow AutoDyn 880E AWD (2.5years ago) and reaches 310+Nm and 217Hp (190+whp) on a completely stock motor, exhaust etc on a terribly hot day. A lot of time was spend on smoothing the transition at 3500 where the supercharger switches off. The drop in boost pressure at 3500rpm is intended to compensate the parasitic drag of the supercharger (aprox 10hp) that's lost when the SC switches off at 3500rpm.


The pump pressure is quite off target beween 2500-3500rpm. Exactly in the range where the engine makes most torque. After 3500rpm the pump pressure suddenly is on target at 140Bar. LPFP pressure / duty cycle is unfortunately not available in VCDS for this engine. Could it be that the fuel pump can't deliver sufficient fuel causing the drop in rail pressure? 

*Are there any other items i should log to find the root cause of this issue? *


----------



## justin871 (Jul 28, 2017)

Guten Tag,

Mit die 153.000km, haben sie schon den kraftstoff filter gewechselt?


----------



## Aervid (Apr 27, 2019)

Hallo Justin,

Viele danke fur deine antwort. Ich habe das krafstoffilter bei 148.000km gewechselt. Muss das ansaugfilter im Tank auch gewechselt werden?

_Thanks for your reply. I've replaced the fuel filter at 148.000km. Do I also have to replace the suction filter in the petrol tank?_


----------

